# hairless?



## WickedDragonLady (Dec 5, 2014)

Could you breed two rex mice together and get double rex like you would rats? Im new to the whole rex and hairless genes lol


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Rex in mice doesn't work that way. One or two copies of the gene looks the same. Hairless is its own gene, either fuzzy mice bred for as little hair as possible or "true hairless" who lose all their fur with their first molt.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Also, it's really called Astrex in mice, some people just shorten it to Rex.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

While many clubs call it astrex, the gene itself is Re, for rex. I'm not sure when the switch from rex to astrex came along. Presumably it was named after the rabbit variety at the time?
http://www.informatics.jax.org/marker/MGI:97888


----------

